# 1938 Westfield?



## bentwoody66 (Jun 2, 2015)

I really need to get some info on this frame. From what I have researched I can't get a clear answer. I know this frame was used on Blackhawks, Falcons, and Air Rider bikes, from what I have found the 34-36 frames used L M N serial numbers. As you can see mine is a C, which puts it in at 1938 by all Westfield/Columbia serial number charts. I found that Columbia  bikes have forged dropouts for the rear wheel as apposed to stamped like we're used on the Elgin brand bikes.  Some research turned up that the Westfield lesser bikes may have used the stamped steel like the Elgins. I guess my most important question is did they have an Elgin Blackhawk in 38? If not does anyone know if Westfield still used this frame in 38? You can barely see some Red paint in the seat post clamp pic shown. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully if and when the rest of this bike is found in the attic where this came from I'll have more info/evidence to offer.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 2, 2015)

It is a Westfield Built!!!
Columbia or Rugby for Sure!!!  Unless You Find a Sears Cat. for 1937-1938!!! 







Good Luck!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2015)

It's an Elgin Blackhawk frame. It was build by Westfield, but it's not a Columbia or a Rugby. Wrong drop outs to be an actual Columbia. And the Rugbys were not twinbars. They only had one top bar.


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Columbia drop outs.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 2, 2015)

So does that mean they made a Blackhawk in 38?


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> So does that mean they made a Blackhawk in 38?




I've never believed the years, and the serial numbers were 100% right..... But I do know that they had these frames left over in 38. I bet you could still get them from Sears, even if they weren't in the catalog.


----------



## thatonejohn (May 13, 2016)

I just picked this one up.  Continuing with the C serial number theme.  Lower headtube joint has been repaired, so I'd say the fork isn't correct.


----------



## thatonejohn (May 13, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> I just picked this one up.  Continuing with the C serial number theme.  Lower headtube joint has been repaired, so I'd say the fork isn't correct.




Apparently Nickinator had this one ~4 years ago, same condition as when they had it.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)




----------

